

Increasing the Clickable Area of Inline Links - joshnh
http://joshnh.com/2012/09/06/increasing-the-clickable-area-of-inline-links/

======
benologist
This seems a bit unnecessary, there are elegant solutions already being built
into mobile browsers which is by far the best place to address issues like
this.

~~~
joshnh
Would you mind sharing some more information on these 'elegant solutions'? I'm
yet to experience them.

~~~
benologist
Opera on my phone automatically zooms whenever you tap a link near another
link so you can select with no ambiguity, and I believe Chrome on Android does
too:

<http://www.androidcentral.com/chrome-android-walkthrough>

Safari is notably lagging behind but it's a crappy browser... back button
right next to the close tab button suffering from the exact problem you're
describing.

------
gojomo
I kind of assumed mobile browsers might already be doing this -- 'smudging'
clicks a few pixels towards the nearest clickable region, whenever they land
someplace neutral.

Still, if/when they don't, this seems helpful. In particular, if the HN
up/down triangles had this, biased in the direction opposite each other,
there'd be fewer mistaken votes on touch screens.

